# Happy Birthday Stillhunterman



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!
-^*^*^*-


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday young one!

Hope it was good.


.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks fellers! I find it's a little disheartening that as each year passes, my mind remains on the young side, while my body contradicts those thoughts. Seems when it comes to roaming the hills in hunting mode, I have to catch myself and all too often revising my plans of how far or how high I can hunt, let alone be able to haul out my take. Most of my hunting life I have gone solo, but have been mentoring a much younger man these past few years so having a bit of help is good.;-)

I see much more fishing and upland game in my future and not so much big game. But that's fine as I really enjoy both and have had some great times in the mountains chasing the big boys....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday young man!!

.


----------

